

Trying to find parking? Let's solve it with a game - PanosJee
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/parking-defenders/id509196275?mt=8

======
arkadask
Also available for Android
(<https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.parkingd>) and for Windows
Phone([http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
US/apps/709e8965-0662-4f39-91...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
US/apps/709e8965-0662-4f39-9183-56297c2b07ec))

------
Tim-Boss
The greek FAQ isn't crystal clear when translated, and "seekers" is only
making me think of quiddich, but definitely seems like a way to turn finding a
parking space in a busy/heavily populated dense city into a game, not sure it
would work anywhere else though!

~~~
arkadask
You can watch the English how it works video here:
<http://www.parkingd.com/Home/HowItWorks>.

Also if you download the application, there is a demo mode inside and you can
see the real application functionality with test data.

------
ivarelas
If you own a car, you'll definitely find it useful. Really well designed and
great execution. As every crowd sourced app, needs support from the community,
so it takes time to build. It will get there.

------
Stav
Love this app! Greek dev's rock again.

------
atziranis
excellent!!

